# Stroker?



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking for a company who makes a stroker crank for a Honda 300...I've found people who make them for the 300EX, but show no listing for a TRX300. I contacted the folks and they claim that they can't do the TRX300 crank even though its the same crank as the EX with the exception of the clutch end.

I've talked to a guy, on another forum, via PM who "claims" that the company used to do the TRX300 cranks and says you can just send the 300 crank in and they'll do it anyway.

I'm not to crazy about paying to have my crank tossed around in the mail when they're just going to return it.

Anyone who can shed some light (first hand knowledge preferably) on the subject, I would greatly appreciate it! :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Four stroke tech has a stroker kit I believe. You could also get falicon I think it is to stroke the stock one but its not cheap by any means


----------

